# Looking for fellow NFTS students to connect with!



## Sobia Bushra (Jan 20, 2022)

National Film & Television School (UK), not the other acronym!

Hi! Anyone here taking the NFTS filmmaking certificate course this year? I thought to post to find fellow students and filmmakers in that program so I don't feel so lonely when it starts! 
My name is Sobia, originally from Bangladesh and quite new to filmmaking though passionate; this will be the first time I'm enrolled into a program for the subject. So, let's connect  my email can also be reached at bushrasobiabushra@gmail.com


----------



## 2022filmStudent (Feb 4, 2022)

Hey Sobia! How funny, I just stumbled on this post but I think we were in the breakout room together on Tuesday? I'll add you on workplace 
Anastasia


----------



## Sobia Bushra (Feb 4, 2022)

2022filmStudent said:


> Hey Sobia! How funny, I just stumbled on this post but I think we were in the breakout room together on Tuesday? I'll add you on workplace
> Anastasia


Anastasia you're too kind! I have been added already in the workplace, this was just an old anxious post I made as a new enrollee haha  :') i have been less worried about loneliness in the program since


----------



## Chris W (May 16, 2022)

How have you been liking NFTS?


----------

